# META AM 2014 / 2015 - 650B  Welche Felgen / Reifen fahrt Ihr?



## DocThrasher (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe zwar schon in einen bestehenden Thread geschrieben, allerdings betrifft dieses "Engstelle" nicht nur
die 2013 / 2014er Modelle, sondern auch die Neuen META Rahmen.

Wer hat Erfahrungen, was hinten noch reinpasst?

650B, Muddy Mary 2.35? ... Oder zu eng?


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Februar 2015)

Meta am v3 650b 2015

Magic mary 2.35 kein Problem, passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (10. Februar 2015)

Hi 4Stroke,

klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht! Kannst Du vll. einmal ein Foto hochladen, wo man sieht, wie viel Platz noch ist?

"Wie komm ich denn auf Muddy Mary "


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Februar 2015)

Siehe Foto


----------



## DocThrasher (11. Februar 2015)

Ja bestens!  ... Sieht doch prima aus! 

Darf ich vll. noch nachfragen, welche Felgenbreite / Höhe Du fährst?

Hatte mir überlegt einen HOPE Laufradsatz zuzulegen, aber keine Ahnung, ob dass dann noch passt oder ob sich die unterschiedlichen Felgen großartig unterscheiden.


----------



## DocThrasher (15. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

da mein Rahmen nun auf dem Weg ist, müsste ich so langsam die Laufräder bestellen.

Aufgrund des Tech Sheets / 57mm Platz - wäre ich Euch super dankbar, wenn Ihr mir schreiben könntet, welche Felge / welchen Reifen und welche Breite Ihr fahrt. 

Danke vorab!

Ich dachte an: Spank Subrosa 650b Felgen und Magic Mary 2.35


----------



## DocThrasher (16. März 2015)

Könnt Ihr bitte einmal bei Euch nachsehen? Das wäre echt super!


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr bitte einmal bei Euch nachsehen? Das wäre echt super!



Schau mal auf der commencal homepage.
Dort ist die Felge mit einer Breite von 28,5mm angegeben.


----------

